# Friday Tex trip.



## COALTRAIN (Jun 28, 2012)

Well I wasnt going to go but ended up meeting the guys on my way to pickins. Needless to say they changed my mind. I was more worried about my arms than anything but said hell with it. Bait was hit and miss on the way out and saw a nice school of cigs and only caught one in 15 min while they swam 20' under my yak laughing at my sabiki.
Anyway we troll out jason gets a king then breaks his drive then looses a paddle all 2 miles out. I went back to help him and found the paddle thankfully. Then we continue out to the Liberty where nothing was happening so to the Tex we went fighting bobos the whole way.
Now the Tex was on fire. Tylor was jigging for amberjack and tearing them up he must have caught 10 or 15 with one at 32" Jay got one also at 30". Tylor offered me a jig to try and within seconds I hook up and loose the hardest fighting fish I have ever came across. He gives me another and same deal loose that one too. Said screw it and just kept bottom fishing catching beeliners and one jack. We also had an incounter with a huge tiger shark that was awsome and scary at the same time. Fun but a very very long paddle especially the last 2 miles.


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

NIce trip


----------



## jasoncooperpcola (Jan 2, 2008)

I never want to paddle anything in my life again. Much less a Native Mariner. At some point I lost a Penn 450ss on a Shimano Teramar rod that my dad bought me. After breaking a drive then discovering I lost a reel I was pretty pissed and didn't even want to fish. Nomore trips without beer!!!!


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

jasoncooperpcola said:


> I never want to paddle anything in my life again. Much less a Native Mariner. At some point I lost a Penn 450ss on a Shimano Teramar rod that my dad bought me. After breaking a drive then discovering I lost a reel I was pretty pissed and didn't even want to fish. Nomore trips without beer!!!!


What haopen to the drive?

Sorru u lost the setup


----------



## jasoncooperpcola (Jan 2, 2008)

I think a tooth broke off a gear and it got stuck in the grease and jammed the gears. The Mariner is going back in the garage tomorrow for a while. I am fixing my quad. I think I enjoy playing in a mudhole a little more!


----------



## jasoncooperpcola (Jan 2, 2008)

Too bad nobody got Tyler's reaction to the shark. I swear he was trying to hide in the Outback!


----------



## Jay39833 (Jan 2, 2012)

Are those all kings? If so, I didn't even know we caught more fish on the way in, though I was pretty delirious by then. I started out trolling on the way in but finally said screw it and brought the line in. I figured I didn't have the strength left in me to fight another fish and would have ended up losing a rod like Jason.


----------



## jasoncooperpcola (Jan 2, 2008)

I need to figure out something for rod leashes. But last time I tried using them I got frustrated with them tangling together.


----------



## Jay39833 (Jan 2, 2012)

jasoncooperpcola said:


> I need to figure out something for rod leashes. But last time I tried using them I got frustrated with them tangling together.


You don't need anything else on your yak that you could possibly tangle! What you need is a one size fits all multi purpose rod and reel duct taped to your hands. You could have atleast lost my rod with the broken Saltist, then I could have gotten a new working reel!


----------



## nb&twil (Oct 2, 2007)

What about a small bungee cord at the base of your rod holders? Short enough that when not in use, they can just dangle there, and then when you put a rod in the holder, secure it at foot of the reel.
Looks like a fun day, fat mingos are nice on the table!


----------



## jasoncooperpcola (Jan 2, 2008)

Jay39833 said:


> You don't need anything else on your yak that you could possibly tangle! What you need is a one size fits all multi purpose rod and reel duct taped to your hands. You could have atleast lost my rod with the broken Saltist, then I could have gotten a new working reel!


WHAT THE HELL!?!!?!? You made me paddle around a broken rod and reel! Thats excess weight.


----------



## GatorBane (Jan 11, 2010)

How big was the Tiger and was he aggressive?


----------



## chaps (Aug 31, 2009)

jasoncooperpcola said:


> I need to figure out something for rod leashes. But last time I tried using them I got frustrated with them tangling together.


I've seen people use pool noodles on their poles for flotation


----------



## COALTRAIN (Jun 28, 2012)

GatorBane said:


> How big was the Tiger and was he aggressive?


He looked to be about 7' and not super aggressive but after almost hand feeding a AJ and charging me only to turn 2' from my yak throwing a wake it was a little unnerving. I threw about 1/2 a bonita that I was cutting off of to him to see if he would eat and run. Never saw him again after that. Surprisingly never saw any more sharks even though I had a ton of bonita blood going through my scuppers.


----------



## DAWGONIT (Jan 16, 2009)

Pretty work & thanks for report & pics.
catch 'em up.


----------



## scarfus (Jul 18, 2012)

Great time out there. Lets get back out there and do it again soon. 

I've been eating hickory smoked kingfish every meal of the day since we got back.


----------



## GatorBane (Jan 11, 2010)

COALTRAIN said:


> He looked to be about 7' and not super aggressive but after almost hand feeding a AJ and charging me only to turn 2' from my yak throwing a wake it was a little unnerving. I threw about 1/2 a bonita that I was cutting off of to him to see if he would eat and run. Never saw him again after that. Surprisingly never saw any more sharks even though I had a ton of bonita blood going through my scuppers.


Very interesting the number of shark encounters with kayaks where the shark charges just to turn away right at the end. I was watching shark week and the Great Whites were doing the same thing to divers in cages. The interesting part is, the largest sharks did not turn away. Unnerving would be an understatement.


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

the tex is always a good time. we make sure to stop there on the way out everytime and its usually loaded with sub legal AJ and kicks out some bigger ones now and then. 

looks like fun! good job getting that mariner back haha!


----------



## COALTRAIN (Jun 28, 2012)

lowprofile said:


> the tex is always a good time. we make sure to stop there on the way out everytime and its usually loaded with sub legal AJ and kicks out some bigger ones now and then.
> 
> looks like fun! good job getting that mariner back haha!


On the way out? I will probably never fish with you.


----------



## Night Wing (May 16, 2011)

Nice detailed report. 

The only shark specie I worry about when I yak fish offshore are bull sharks. These sharks are unpredictable.


----------



## Ivarie (Mar 2, 2010)

Looks like a fun trip for most involved.


----------



## Jay39833 (Jan 2, 2012)

COALTRAIN said:


> On the way out? I will probably never fish with you.



I second that! Not unless I have a mirage drive with turbo fins. I sure do hope that guy is a boater that got lost and ended up here in kayak land. Otherwise he is crazy! Or just in better shape than you and I...


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Great report. It would be nice to have AJs that size within paddle range here


----------



## jasoncooperpcola (Jan 2, 2008)

I would not mind doing a trip that far. But from now on I will always be second guessing the Propel Drive. But there is an unwritten rule in pedalled kayaks. NEVER go further than you wish to paddle. I forgot that rule.....


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

COALTRAIN said:


> On the way out? I will probably never fish with you.


i told you guys we go 8 miles or so.  the tex is like 4.5 from Chicken bone. maybe less idk, it takes about 2 hours while trolling.


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

Hell I'd like to try a trip some time on a nice day. I can't even catch a cold anywhere else apparently and my tarpon 160 cruises pretty good.


----------



## daperrin (Apr 8, 2013)

Okay, I have been holding off asking this question for a while now, hoping someone will give me a clue but no luck. What is a Bobo?


----------



## COALTRAIN (Jun 28, 2012)

daperrin said:


> Okay, I have been holding off asking this question for a while now, hoping someone will give me a clue but no luck. What is a Bobo?


A Bobo is a Bonita. Also called a bonito or a false albacore. I call them bait. Seems like all the bottom fish love them.


----------



## COALTRAIN (Jun 28, 2012)

lowprofile said:


> i told you guys we go 8 miles or so.  the tex is like 4.5 from Chicken bone. maybe less idk, it takes about 2 hours while trolling.


Maybe in a pedal yak. I know for sure that my arms would fall off. That would be fun fishing that far out to catch big fish but my fat ass couldn't handle it. I just know I won't be doing that trip anytime soon in a kayak. I will just stick around the Mayor lane, 3 barges, and the pyramids. That is until I get a pedal kayak but by then I will probably be in Tampa and have to yak out 8 miles to get in any kind of deep water.


----------



## daperrin (Apr 8, 2013)

COALTRAIN said:


> A Bobo is a Bonita. Also called a bonito or a false albacore. I call them bait. Seems like all the bottom fish love them.


Ah, caught many of those in CA but no one called them Bobos out there. That was really bugging me as people are always referring to them. Thanks!


----------

